# Elliott Smith. For people in to the craft it's always fun to talk about his work...



## BeatOven (May 23, 2012)

I can't imagine a bad reaction nor lack of participation. Who doesn't like to just talk about him? I'm being vague for fun! What say you?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I checked several songs at random on Youtube: I cannot imagine why anyone would be so taken with, or impressed with the non-exceptional musicality of, or think anything there was interestingly 'innovative.' -- unless they had a very personal association to a lyric, a memorable life event when that music was on, etc. etc.

Not even close to a Lou Reed, Laurie Anderson, Leonard Cohen, Bjork, etc.... 
Nothing there for this classical musician to take note of, care about, or discuss. 

I found it so bland I can't even imagine having enough energy to 'dislike' it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

This thread is in the wrong place.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

This thread is in the wrong place, but I definitely do understand why you'd be talking about him. A very tragic musician who wrote some heartbroken, beautiful music.

EDIT: Should probably mention that _XO_ is my favorite album of his. _Either/Or_ is good as well. To be honest, though, I wish I got into him sooner (it never "clicked" until recently).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Never heard of him - ie never made in impact in the land of OZ


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

opps double post.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I checked several songs at random on Youtube: I cannot imagine why anyone would be so taken with, or impressed with the non-exceptional musicality of, or think anything there was interestingly 'innovative.' -- unless they had a very personal association to a lyric, a memorable life event when that music was on, etc. etc.
> 
> Not even close to a Lou Reed, Laurie Anderson, Leonard Cohen, Bjork, etc....
> Nothing there for this classical musician to take note of, care about, or discuss.
> ...


lol

I love Elliott Smith.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

PetrB said:


> I checked several songs at random on Youtube: I cannot imagine why anyone would be so taken with, or impressed with the non-exceptional musicality of, or think anything there was interestingly 'innovative.' -- unless they had a very personal association to a lyric, a memorable life event when that music was on, etc. etc.
> 
> Not even close to a Lou Reed, Laurie Anderson, Leonard Cohen, Bjork, etc....
> Nothing there for this classical musician to take note of, care about, or discuss.
> ...


you can't judge his works just based on some songs on youtube. I know that sounds stupid and trite to say, but listen to an entire album and listen to the _lyrics_


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I love Either/Or but I never got into his other stuff at all for some reason.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)




----------

